# Why is he so SMART?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I took Ozzy to the dog park at around 9:00, and NOBODY was there. So since I had a giant, humungo field all to myself, I figured I'd make some type of use out of it. 

I've been wanting to teach him heel for a while now, but have been putting it off for several reasons, one being I thought it'd take forever. (I know, bad, lazy momma). Another being I was teaching him other, unimportant things, like shake and bow. Haha. 

But within ten minutes, he'd started figuring the whole 'heel' thing out. He learned that if he fell too far behind or went to far ahead, he didn't get his ball. So he learned to stay RIGHT next to me really quick. Then he figured out I didn't want him on my right side, I want him on my left side _only_. That only took about 3 minutes.
The way he was looking up at me reminded me of all the GSDs I've watched in videos looking at their handlers in SchH! 
I started throwing in turns to see if he'd stay with me... he didn't miss a beat. I started running... he stayed right with me, no problem-o. He was having an easier time staying in his position than I was trying not to trip over myself!

I swear, he's just too smart sometimes. It never seizes to amaze me.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha yeah my Pom learned it like that, too, when we were in puppy class and all of the other people with their insane labs were so jealous! I think it's because poms are pretty smart but also VERY loyal (Beau is literally glued at the hip--er, ankle lol-- to me 24/7) so it comes naturally to 'em. It was so funny though, because he also won all the prizes on the last day and got named "Top of the Class" and everyone was like, "I thought toy dogs were dumb and labs were smarter!" Haha I don't think so, we have two genius poms to prove it!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy's half velcro. LOL I think the only two things I'm allowed to do without him is go to school and work. Other than that, he's gotta be with me.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha I know, even in the BATHROOM he sits at my feet and stares up at me, sometimes it's embarrassing! And he lays in front of the shower the whole time, too. Maybe he's just a pervert and I've got it all wrong! 

It's nice though, I call him my "wingman." I love my GSD pup, but even at his young age he's got that typical independent streak, he likes his space, so it's fun to have a little buddy who is always with me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Because he is Ozzy thats why! lol

I seriously want a Pom now. We get them at my shelter alot, and I love them all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you see a recent post with the video of different breeds doing Sch? I think Ozzy could be the first Pom ScH champ. There doesn't seem to be a thing you can't teach him to do!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I swear, he's just too smart sometimes. It never seizes to amaze me.


I think he's got a pretty good trainer too.


----------

